# Rod Decisions



## Jim

I need to buy a rod for my Pixy and my Zillion. The pixy I am going to use for tiny plastics and cranks so I want a verstile rod for those techniques. The Zillion is a high speed model so I want it for frogs and spinners maybe? What are you guys using for rods with these reels.


----------



## Anonymous

For the Zillion, I have 2 Kistler He69APC (MH) rods that are great. 6'9", 1/8 3/4, 10 to 17 lb line, fast tip. If I had to choose only one rod to use it would be this one. It is the most versatile rod in my collection.

Pixy, Kistler He66MC 6'6", 1/8 5/8, 8-14 line, Fast tip, or a G-Loomis BCR802 6'8", 1/8-3/8, 10-14, x-fast.

D.R.


----------



## Jim

Splash,
Do you think that rod is suitable for small plastics and cranks? I see it is raited for 1/8 oz?


----------



## Jim

I have a HE70MHC so maybe I'll use that for spinnerbaits and then buy a new rod for my Plastics (Senkos, worms, Spankys).

I really dont fish frogs...yet so I did not want to buy a rod dedicated to just that yet.

I do have a crucial 7'6 heavy action I could use for frogs temporarily until I figure out what rod to get for both those reels. I think Im going to take D.R.'s advice and get a He69APC for the Zillion and then Try to gather some $ for a He2MC66's for the Pixy.

Lets see what Santa Allows


----------



## Anonymous

Jim,

I pitch plastics with my APC all the time. It is like I said a great all purpose rod. Their are times I am out and only have my two APC rods on the deck.

D.R.


----------



## Jim

Does kistler have an equivalent of this rod for spinning reels? 
My cousin is looking for a spinning rod and I want to recommend a good all purpose rod...he is not obsessed like us......YET!


----------



## Captain Ahab

You need a Century Slingshot!


----------



## fish devil

:twisted: I use the Daiwa L&T series rods for most of my Zillion reels. There is pretty much one for every technique out there. Lipless cranks get the fiberglass 6'6" TD-S rods.


----------

